# Bessey F Style Clamps



## BrianG0714 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have always received good information from this forum so here is another question. How do I keep the plastic pads on Bessey F Style clamps? When I use them I feel like I spend as much time chasing the pad as I do using the clamp. Maybe I just don't know how to use them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

this problem is very odd as I have these clamps with not a problem weird :<((


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine stay on okay but have broke a few, found a bag of spares on E-Bay cheap.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't have a problem with the Bessey pads, but on the spring clamps that I do have the tips slide off of, I use some thick gel CA glue.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No problems here….I have about 30-40 Bessys, and I'm able to keep up with all the plastic pads that come on them….When in doubt, take them off….they will still work just as good….!!


----------



## BrianG0714 (Jul 12, 2015)

I will try the gel CA glue.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I will try the gel CA glue.
> 
> - Brian Grabast


I was thinking about this since I posted my comment. The place I use it is under a different load than the pad of a F clamp. Perhaps an adhesive like E6000 would do better there since it remains flexible.


----------



## BrianG0714 (Jul 12, 2015)

You have a good point. I like the idea of something that will stay flexible. I will try the E6000.
Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try double stick tape.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I don't think CA glue will stick to the material the pads are made of. I'd try double stick tape or E6000.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I don t think CA glue will stick to the material the pads are made of. I d try double stick tape or E6000.
> 
> - jonah


That's what I just said in post #6…lol


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Do what I do the few times that mine have fallen off. Pick them up and put them back on and continue. My #20 Besseys are worth the niggling amount of trouble that this causes. Be safe, Have fun and Good Luck!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might try hot melt glue. Warm the metal first.


----------

